# FS : FREE FLUVAL 403, Fluval 203, and a crested gecko!



## eternity302

Okay, was cleaning up the house to put the new 4ft tank, and I ran into alot of things that I actually really don't need and completely forgotten that I even had it! Anyways, the canister filter was bought off another member on here few weeks ago and I still haven't used it or put it together!

Anyways, I like to be honest with all the product! So here goes!

*Going to close this thread soon if they don't sell! Absolutely no clue why no one wants these for cheap at all~ Anyways.. I guess this will be the last week and then I'll be closing it! Thanks for looking! I hope the pictures help! Not mine, but good for google =)*

Fluval 403 - FREE GONE TO airbaggedmazda
FREE FLUVAL 403! You come pick it up! This was courtesy of rg500! He was about to throw it and asked if I wanted it! So I took it for free and I thought might as well pass it on to someone that can use it for parts!
And here's the CATCH!!! I'm told it's got a noisy motor! All it comes with is the canister, the clips that secures the motor to the canister and the motor top!









Coralife Turbo Twist 36w - FREE Kookus has it now! Too late for you peeps!~
THE CATCH? Yes, it's broken, includes the box and all acessories and ballast. Not a single water mark on it, NO CLUE why it's broken, also includes an additional top with the ballast! I found this at my wifey's family's garage, wuz told it wuz broken, when I asked about the warranty, they said it would cost more to ship it to Coralife than buy a new one, so they bought 3 in total! That's why there's also an extra ballast! It's free if you can fix it! EVERYTHING is there, been sitting around, hoping I could fix it or find someone to fix it, but NOPE!~
Btw, first come first serve! Ain't holding, just want this gone!









Rena Cal 200w Heater - $10 firm SOLD TO rg500
Bought this off m_class2g around 2 months ago and never even used it! Was going to use it for my new tank but instead I got the Rena Smartheater that snugged nicely with my Rena XP3, anyways, I bought this for $25... Asking for cheap!









Fluval 203 - Beige $15 firm PENDING martialid10t
Includes everything and ALOT of additional parts and tubing, no clue why, it just came with it, the person I bought it off of NEVER told me it was in a saltwater tank, I have rinsed the canister hard, but you will need to clean it a little more! But definitely in great condition! Include used media!









Fluval 303 x2 - Asking $45 for BOTH firm SOLD TO vancityyardy
Includes everything, in absolutely MINT condition, like it was never used, not even a mark of water! I have an additional canister and motor with the impeller that will be included so you can use it as parts. Only ONE thing missing, a hose, you don't have to have it unless you want to use to valve locks! Doesn't include media!









Rena XP3 includes all used Media - Asking $65 firm (Bought this for $90) SOLD TO rg500
Bought this off the same member I bought everything else off of, Missing the extension plastic piece for the intake, that lets you suck water in from the lower level! And one additional thing, it's missing the spraybar, but there's the aftermarket loc outflow that's adjustable. As I said, I didn't know this was used for salt, I rinsed it clean already! Include used media

















22" Flourescent Fixture with Used Bulb $20 OBO? SOLD TO Claudia
I had it on my 20 gallon I think? I'm not sure, I can't even remember! Anyways, it's been sitting around, and I've upgraded all my lights already and tanks, so make me an offer =) excellent condition!

28" Flourescent Fixture with Used Bulb $25 OBO? SOLD TO Claudia
I had this one on my 29 gallon! Excellent condition!
No clue what these things are worth, make me an offer!

HBH Aqua Pure Zeo Carb Water Purifying Blend x 6 - $5 Each
Aqua-Pure Zeo-Carb Water Purifying Blend - 40oz. - Filter Media - Chemical Media at BigalsOnline
Bought this on BigAlsOnline, was going to need it for my Axolotl tank, but instead he got a planted tank. And this stuff isn't good for a planted tank! =)

Crested Gecko - Asking for $50 Firm
Young adult dalmation
Bought for awhile... hate to say it, has been neglected for quite awhile! Doesn't bite, been handled for a bit. Has been fed daily and mist daily.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/misc-classified-51/fs-ft-crested-gecko-4557/

Anyways, no reasonable offer will be rejected, as I'm not trying to make a profit, but all insulting offers will be ignored!

PLS READ : NEED TO CLARIFY
I bought 3 canister filters off another member that told me everything was working and all parts! Bought the Rena XP3 for $90, the Fluval 203 old model for $30 and the Fluval 303 can and beat up motor for free!
The fluval 303 belongs to ME, it's in mint condition, not from someone else! And this is why I said $80 OBO for the XP3 as i like to be honest that it's missing parts! And the Fluval 203 is OBO as well because I don't think it's worth the $30! And the Fluval 303 is mine and that's why I'm throwing in the old motor and can that was given to me!
Hope this clarify's everything, as I got a PM that someone thought i was trying to make money off of it! And so you know, if I was, I wouldn't be honest about what's missing and what's not!


----------



## Mferko

bump, good deals to be had


----------



## eternity302

Mferko said:


> bump, good deals to be had


Thanks =) And as I said, no reasonable offers denied! I'm just not in the mood of cleaning and searching for parts with a broken leg! I can't go ANYWHERE FAR


----------



## eternity302

Bump and read!


----------



## icy.bing

wtf... u got a broken leg?


----------



## eternity302

icy.bing said:


> wtf... u got a broken leg?


Yup man!
I took my husky out for a jog, and unfortunately he saw something attrative (fire hydron).. so he cut me off when we were going at insane speeds, and I had no choice but to run into him! I fell over and it was bad enough that I ended at the ER with torn tissues between my knee! I am limping around at the moment! LOL!


----------



## Claudia

The light for the 20g tank is it just the light or canopy too?


----------



## eternity302

Claudia said:


> The light for the 20g tank is it just the light or canopy too?


Just the light! Unfortunately my wifey here dropped the canopy on the floor from some height and it smashed on the ground with tons of broken glass!


----------



## Claudia

eternity302 said:


> Just the light! Unfortunately my wifey here dropped the canopy on the floor from some height and it smashed on the ground with tons of broken glass!


Is ok i am looking for just the light lol gonna measure to c how big needs to b and i will let u know


----------



## eternity302

No problem! =) Take your time! I just have it sitting here anyways!


----------



## eternity302

Daily bump! Might even keep all the canisters if it doesn't sell! Just clean it all up and overfilter my tanks!~

Btw.. just got the most insulting offer ever! Even though I put OBO, doesn't mean a few bux would compensate anything!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's ok Jackson, just ignore those. They're decent filters, just keep them if people don't want to buy them.


----------



## eternity302

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's ok Jackson, just ignore those. They're decent filters, just keep them if people don't want to buy them.


Thanks Gary!
I might just clean them and set them aside!

Since my next upgrade will be a 150g +.. i might as well keep em for later use!

=) but thank you! but there are some insulting offers that ppl arent shy of!


----------



## Claudia

eternity302 said:


> Thanks Gary!
> I might just clean them and set them aside!
> 
> Since my next upgrade will be a 150g +.. i might as well keep em for later use!
> 
> =) but thank you! but there are some insulting offers that ppl arent shy of!


I know what u mean Jackson, thats why i like to ask first  C u tomorrow at 1pm right?


----------



## eternity302

Claudia! You were completely fine, it wuz a completely reasonable offer! As it's used lights, and it's not high output! And I rather sell it lower to you just to cover the gas for coming out here! But you should see some ridiculous offer for my XP3! LOL~

I was wondering if we can do it a little later for tomrorow? As I'll be extremely busy! Can we deal some time after 6pm? or another day? Sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## Claudia

eternity302 said:


> Claudia! You were completely fine, it wuz a completely reasonable offer! As it's used lights, and it's not high output! And I rather sell it lower to you just to cover the gas for coming out here! But you should see some ridiculous offer for my XP3! LOL~
> 
> I was wondering if we can do it a little later for tomrorow? As I'll be extremely busy! Can we deal some time after 6pm? or another day? Sorry for any inconvenience!


No worries Jackson, lets do it Saturday then, pm me what time is good


----------



## eternity302

=) Ty claudia! I'll PM you in a second! I'm having too much fun on a facebook game LOL!


----------



## Claudia

eternity302 said:


> =) Ty claudia! I'll PM you in a second! I'm having too much fun on a facebook game LOL!


i know how it is, no worries lol


----------



## rg500

pm'ed for the xp3


----------



## eternity302

ALL Pm's replied!


----------



## Smiladon

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of mobility (broken leg!). I guess you will be down for a month or more...I had one of those when I was in high school and it was painful...

Your asking prices are really great (especially the XP3). I would take them, but I already have more filters than I can use (I have 2 sitting around collecting dust). My advice: Ignore the lowballers.

If they dont sell, put it to use in your existing tank until someone wants them. 
good luck on the sale.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks
I moving alright now, just in a little pain every step! Doctors says take it slow!

The XP3 is fully functional, the outtake has an after market adjustable flow, and the intake doesn't have the original extensions to vaccuum water lower! And I would also advise someone to buy some clamps, as I do not trust the zip ties its got! But it's fully functional as I ran it 3 days on my new tank! No problems, no leaks, but does take in a little bit of air bubbles, no clue why!

Anyways, I've already steered away a few sales, but I want to be honest about my sale here, I do not want to sell something to someone that they know nothing of, just like how I bought it!


----------



## eternity302

=) bUmP BuMp bUmP!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That XP3 is a great deal. The stock intake sucks and is an ugly colour anyway, so I would just get a piece of short PVC and paint it black with Krylon Fusion and for the clamp, just go and get hose clamp for 50 cents or whatever and you're good to go. I want larger capacity than an XP3 or I would just buy it off you, as I already have one.


----------



## eternity302

HAHA! Thanks Gary

But I think I figured out why it's missing the intake piece! I think the previous owner was using a Rena heater in the intake as a substitute!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yeah, I do that same with my 2213. It's a very clean way of doing it.


----------



## eternity302

=) Time for me to consider another investment!!


----------



## eternity302

Daily Bump!


----------



## eternity302

Bump!

Anyone got some 48" Lights to trade for anything? =)


----------



## eternity302

Price Drop Bump!


----------



## eternity302

=________="

Anyone? BUMP!


----------



## eternity302

PLEASE READ before even sending me a PM!!
If i said firm.. yes.. i actually do mean it after dropping the prices several times to clear space!
And I've already stated what is included and what's not!
Thanks, jsut want to make this clear~


----------



## rg500

pm'ed...........


----------



## eternity302

All PM's replied!

WOW! I can't believe i'm selling everything so cheap!
But anyone else? Just wanna get rid of EVERYTHING!


----------



## DR1V3N

pm'd you sir...


----------



## eternity302

=) Alll pm's replied!


----------



## eternity302

Updated with a broken free turbo twist!


----------



## gklaw

PM sent for the broken UV. Like fixing things.

Will take a couple of Zeo-Carb from you as well.


----------



## eternity302

Responded already =) Please reply when you like to pick it up~


----------



## Claudia

Hi Jackson dont forget about my light  We have to go for lunch too lol


----------



## kookus

me picks up now! ahahhahaahaa


----------



## eternity302

kookus said:


> me picks up now! ahahhahaahaa


AND IT'S GONE!!!

The EVIL kookus has robbed it!

Thanks for the interest everyone!


----------



## gklaw

He' EVIL allright 

Went to take a bath and he robbed me of my fun.


----------



## eternity302

LOL! If i find one mroe I'll let you know!
Coming from the lady, there's one more somewhere in the garage! LOL~


----------



## DR1V3N

gklaw said:


> He' EVIL allright
> 
> Went to take a bath and he robbed me of my fun.


LOL! So many puns come to mind. Must... resist... urge.. so as... not to offend.. a stranger.


----------



## eternity302

Updated!

And added new FREE FLUVAL 403


----------



## airbaggedmazda

*fluval 403*

I have pm'd you about the 403


----------



## eternity302

All PM's replied!


----------



## rg500

That was fast.


----------



## eternity302

LOL!
=) are you telling me I have no life except my fishes? HAHA~


----------



## eternity302

Bump for the day!
Fluval 203 Pending
And the 6 boxes of bio media is still available!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Is that the used media? What kind of media is it? I missed that entirely.


----------



## eternity302

Pretty much a ceramic rings =) Sorry! forgot to mention!


----------



## reefkeeper

sent PM to you re - fluval 203 and media.


----------



## eternity302

BUMP for lonely [email protected]!


----------

